# cleaner wrasse



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

can cleaner wrasse be housed together ??? i have a 125 gallon and allready have one claener in there he is i dooing well with my other fish !

any opinions ?? sugestions ??? sory for my spelling


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

helpppp tips ??


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

How long did you have the first one. I wont push my luck. Not so much that they fight but availability of food.

Note: I am no expert just know by experience that it is not an easy fish for me to keep for a long haul.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

about a month and mine eats any thing !!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I had mine for six months, went on vacation for a week and it was dead. Not the easiest to keep going in the long run from my experience and from what I've read.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

6 months is generally what I heard, I would leave this one happy for now if I were you.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

ok thanks 
for the info


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Scott,
To sustain a cleaner wrasse of any species takes a lot of fish. Although healthy ones will eat prepared foods, IMO they need dead tissue etc from other fish to sustain themselves long term. As an example when we have one with our big grouper they seem to last forever but never leave his side. Multiple Cleaner Wrasse generally wont work unless you have a HUGE aquarium with a ton of fish. Please note that Cleaner Wrasse are a huge Cyanide caught fish as well so you will have the best success with reputable sources, I dont mean the store but rather the source of collection. If they are from Indo or most of the Philippines will likely not last as long as other areas.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

ok thanks i think i will try with just this one !


----------

